# Dog Feeder Gifts



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Normally I document and make a project and then post it all at once. But this time I'm just going to do a 'build thread' on these overly simplistic feeders because time is sparse for me right now.

Got the tops and bottoms cut to size with that small round over. Material is spruce glued edge panels. I made it so the tops will run with the 'boards' running longer and the bottoms perpendicularly for a hopefully nice contrast when finished.









These (there's another behind it) 1x10's will be used for the sides. Took me nearly an hour looking through the cheap pine to find one straight with minimal knots and good grain orientation. 









Should have it done in a few afternoons if time allows...


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Got the boxes built today, didn't have much time to work on them. Next I'll cut the holes for the bowls and glue assemble the tops and bottoms.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Looking good. How are you planning on attaching the tops?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

ill be watching this one


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> ill be watching this one


Dog related and I am in for... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

was2ndlast said:


> Looking good. How are you planning on attaching the tops?





The plan is to glue and brad nail the bottoms first then glue and clamp the tops to minimize filler holes.


Been busier than a one legged man at a butt kicking contest the last couple of days so no new progress. That, and I can't for the life of me find my compass to lay out the holes for the tops. May have to just run into town and buy a new one.


I will at least get the bottoms attached and some sanding done this afternoon.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Chamfer said:


> The plan is to glue and brad nail the bottoms first then glue and clamp the tops to minimize filler holes.
> 
> 
> Been busier than a one legged man at a butt kicking contest the last couple of days so no new progress. *That, and I can't for the life of me find my compass to lay out the holes for the tops.* May have to just run into town and buy a new one.
> ...


If you have any thin pieces of scrap (something like a popsicle stick) you can stick a small nailgun nail in the center and then rest your pencil against the outside edge as you turn it. The longer the stick - The bigger the circle.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> If you have any thin pieces of scrap (something like a popsicle stick) you can stick a small nailgun nail in the center and then rest your pencil against the outside edge as you turn it. The longer the stick - The bigger the circle.


 It would be easier if you drilled a small hole for the pencil to go through.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Or a piece of string...


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've tried the string method in the past with little success. A compass makes it so much easier.


Anyways, got all sanding done and the holes cut and one glued up. I'm embarrassed to say those are almost all of my clamps 12" or longer in that photo. I have one other pair but obviously not enough to glue both up at the same time







Tomorrow I'll glue up the second one (one on the TS is not glued) and put the trim on the first one and go ahead with the finishing while the second one dries.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like a very nice and clean design. What finish?

I know the clamp insecurity feeling too. But after good counselling, proper meds and 4 bessey clamps for $30 deals from HD I've made great progress.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Got the trim on the first one today and the second one glued up. Tomorrow I'll run the trim on the second and get the stain on both.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

was2ndlast said:


> Looks like a very nice and clean design. What finish?
> 
> I know the clamp insecurity feeling too. But after good counselling, proper meds and 4 bessey clamps for $30 deals from HD I've made great progress.





Thanks. I wanted to use a Walnut stain but these are for my misses sister so she ultimately had the final say. Minwax Gunstock 231 with a Shellac final.


I have a feeling I may be getting some more clamps in about 3-4 days. :icon_smile:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Chamfer said:


> Thanks. I wanted to use a Walnut stain but these are for my misses sister so she ultimately had the final say. Minwax Gunstock 231 with a Shellac final.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I may be getting some more clamps in about 3-4 days. :icon_smile:


Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have increased my clamp collection to around 100, and I still don't have enough. I could really use about 20 more K-body's.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

#clampenvy


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Got the second one trimmed and both stained. Shellac will go on tomorrow.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Looking good chamfer. Hope the pooches use bibs....


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Got the Shellac on today. Was trying to wait until the rain stopped but it doesn't look like that's happening any time soon (been raining for the last 3 days) so I had to go ahead with it. I think the humidity affected the stain and finish but I had no choice, out of time.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Chamfer said:


> Got the Shellac on today. Was trying to wait until the rain stopped but it doesn't look like that's happening any time soon (been raining for the last 3 days) so I had to go ahead with it. I think the humidity affected the stain and finish but I had no choice, out of time.


SWEET! :yes:

Cant help you with any shellac and humidity advice - Don't know anything about shellac. Your pic looks awesome though! :yes:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Super Build!!


----------

